

CoreOS - Linux for the modern server - oremj
http://www.coreos.com/

======
anonfunction
This is next level stuff, from automatic security updates to automation REST
API's built right into the OS. I think I have a new Vagrant Box :)

------
robertfw
Wow, this looks really interesting! Who is behind this?

